# Topics > Medical robotics and AI > Hair transplantation >  ARTAS System, robotic hair transplant system, Restoration Robotics, Inc., San Jose, California, USA

## Airicist

Developer - Restoration Robotics, Inc.

Website - artas.com

youtube.com/user/artashair

facebook.com/ArtasSystem

----------


## Airicist

The ARTAS Robotic Hair Transplant
April 4, 2013

----------


## Airicist

The Doctors feature The ARTAS System 

Published on Sep 26, 2012




> "5 Unbelievable Medical Makeovers" aired on 9/26/2012

----------


## Airicist

The ARTAS robotic hair transplant procedure

Published on Sep 18, 2015

----------


## Airicist

Robotic hair restoration can improve millions of lives

Published on Nov 8, 2018




> KUKA partner, Restoration Robotics, is on a mission to improve the lives of people suffering from hair loss. With the precision, flexibility and safety provided by KUKA's LBR Med robot, Restoration Robotics has taken another large leap in robotic hair restoration procedures with the ARTAS iX system. And with the world's first certification of LBR Med as a medical component, the robot offers a truly unique advantage. 
> 
> Have a look as Restoration Robotics explains how the system works and highlights its particular advantages.

----------

